# Sodium Benzoate



## Wiz (Aug 13, 2010)

A concentrate I was thinking of using contains sodium benzoate. Is this a yeast killer that would make it unusable?


----------



## Wade E (Aug 13, 2010)

Yes, dont use it or use at your own risk knowing this stuff can make yeast not multiply meaning your yeast will start but most likely die off very early and struggle and stress out leaving many undesirable tastes and smells in your wine.


----------



## Tom (Aug 13, 2010)

Translation... Do Not Use !


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Aug 13, 2010)

The bottled lemon juice used for Skeeter Pee usually contains sodium benzoate. If you check out the Skeeter Pee recipe, you'll see that there are some special proceedures employed to get fermentation in spite of the S-B. Keep in mind that with lemon juice, you have a fairly low volume of juice and lots of water. Other juices that aren't as strong may require a higher concentration of juice and the S-B would be more problematic.


----------



## Wiz (Aug 14, 2010)

Hate to say "thanks guys", but thanks. This is the first concentrate I have seen for sale here.


----------



## Tom (Aug 14, 2010)

>> why is it hard to say "thanks"?
We are here to help.. YEP, we all need help at some time or another..


----------



## Deezil (Aug 14, 2010)

Tom said:


> We are here to help.. YEP, we all need help at some time or another..



And the ones who need help all the time, dont need help getting their wine right


----------



## Wiz (Aug 14, 2010)

"Thanks guys" was meant to convey my disappointment in not being able to use this concentrate that is the first I have seen in Costa Rica. Of course my appreciation to everyone for their help is well appreciated.


----------

